# Weight



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Trevi is 11 weeks old, and he is about 12 American pounds. The breeder I got him from raised them lean, but I wonder if he may be a little underweight. His ribs are visible, and I can feel them when I pet him. How much does your V weigh?


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

He is a pic of him....


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

At Ruby's first vet check after we brought her home at 8 weeks, she was 11.5 pounds. We could not see her ribs but we could feel them. When she got older she became a little ribby which is typical of some Vizsla's as they grow so fast and burn a lot of calories.

Can you post some photos showing him standing and his entire body? It's hard to tell from the posted photo what he really looks like. How much are you feeding him and how often? At that age they should be eating 3 times a day.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

He gets fed at 7am, 12, and 6pm. He gets fed 1 1/2 cups at 7 and 6, and 1/2 cup at 12.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Right now he is taking a nap, but soon I will post some more pics of him standing


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

At that age, our pup was about 10 lbs. She was not the runt of her litter, but was always small. Now at 19 months, she is 38 lbs and too skinny for my taste, but we just can't keep weight on her. Our vet isn't concerned because she is healthy and energetic.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks meandmy3. The day we got him he was super skinny, and he has all this extra skin to grow in. We exercise Trevi daily, so he seems healthy to me.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

its best to have them chubby when they are young as they pick up bugs and can have sensitive tummys. 

if they do get something and they don't eat for a day or 2 if they are chubby it wont matter so much. if they are thin already it will cause more problems.

if you can see her ribs I would say she is a too thin and to up her food.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Róka was 19.5 pounds at his 12 week old vet appointment last week and he still seems a little too skinny to me - probably just from growing so fast. 

He doesn't seem to eat a lot - only about 2 cups/day plus treats. I have basically been giving him as much food as he wants at this point to try to fatten him up just a bit. 

After hearing your little guy is 12 pounds at about the same age I'm a little worried I might have a monster sized V on my hands in a few months here


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

He could just have heavy bones, or he has extra skin weighing him down. 

As long as you can feel his ribs and he's active, I'm pretty sure that your V is healthy.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

At 8 weeks our boy was 16lbs, but he ended up being the biggest pup in the litter. He is a quite large sitting between 60 and 65 lbs depending on the day. 

Due to his activity level we still have a tough time keeping weight on him. He is a tad on the lean side right now, but it is always changing. They fluctuate in weight so easily, it is best to judge with your eyes and not necessarily the scale.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

lilyloo said:


> At Ruby's first vet check after we brought her home at 8 weeks, she was 11.5 pounds. We could not see her ribs but we could feel them. When she got older she became a little ribby which is typical of some Vizsla's as they grow so fast and burn a lot of calories.
> 
> Can you post some photos showing him standing and his entire body? It's hard to tell from the posted photo what he really looks like. How much are you feeding him and how often? At that age they should be eating 3 times a day.



Here is the best pic I could get....


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My females ribs were visible and she was very thin until she was about 14 months old. At 3 1/2 now, she's lean but looks fantastic!


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Eszti is on the wrong side of lean too, and I have terrible trouble keeping weight on her - but her coat and energy levels are fine! The breeder warned me to worm her fortnightly to 16 weeks, which helped. 

She is 11kgs (about 24lbs) at 17 weeks. I had her back at the vet yesterday for conjunctivitis, and we found she'd put on nearly a kilo in less than two weeks. No wonder she is so skinny! :We have increased her food significantly. Again. On the vet's suggestion I've gone up to feeding her quantities for a 14kg dog. LOL. And she's always looking for more...

I thought about posting a photo, but I was worried you'd think she wasn't being fed!


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol number 10


You should post a picture, I would love to see her!! Trevi has all this extra skin that I LOVE playing with... hopefully he'll grow into it soon. He has his next vet appointment next week, so the vet should (hopefully) give me some tips.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

sydney, Trevi looks fine to me from that picture. I know at that age they can go from looking like a little cow to a half-starved street rat just by shifting their body position. If he's got a healthy appetite, and good energy I wouldn't worry about being a little skinny. As others have said, a young ribby V to the point where strangers comment on it, is perfectly normal. Check out the link Oquirrh found here http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,21801.msg167402.html#msg167402

See what I mean by shifting body weight.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha yes! Thanks einspäaner! 

The day we got him, he was 8 weeks and 6 or 7lb. He has grown so much over the last few weeks.... 

I will be sure to ask my vet if I'm feeding him a good amount.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Trevi has all this extra skin that I LOVE playing with... hopefully he'll grow into it soon.


Yes, Sydney! All those lovely puppy-soft folds, like an oversized school blazer Mumma wants to last you until next year - and the wrinkly grandma-gummy mouth....

I got chatting to a police dog handler, who also hunts, at the dog park. He suggested mutton flaps (very fatty) and then gave a very theatrical but entertaining warning not to give too much (3" sq) or it would go through her. I told him he hadn't won me over with that suggestion! ;D If anyone has better ones - let me know. 

Here are some pics of our lovely, skinny dog just after this recent growth spurt: chewing her rawhide bone on my knee, sitting in the winter sun as it is here downunder and curled up in her bed this afternoon... We do feed her, honestly!


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Aww!! ;D she's adorable!!

I will definitely check out mutton flaps... maybe the fat will actually stay on him!! 

When Trevi wakes up from his nap, I will weigh him and see how much he has grown. 


I took some pictures....


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

I have read a lot about satin balls as a good way to get your pup to gain weight... worth a shot if you are ok with making it


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi samkins- what are satin balls?


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes... I've never heard of satin balls before. Could you send a link?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if a well bred V look back 2 the parents and litter mates at 1yr old - this gives you a good base line - if the pup does not eat for a few days go 2 the vet - during the first year they have growth spurts & look skinny - this is normal - do not try 2 put extra weight on the pup - this may hurt joint health in the future


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Satin balls here. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10676.0.html 

If you're feeding a grain-free diet you may wish to substitute something for the cereals.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks einspäaner and R E McCraith.

I don't think I will be feeding him satin balls, just his normal kibble. Hopefully he will gain more weight soon.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Sydney,

He looks OK to me. Yes he is a little thin, but my girl went through periods in her puppy-hood where you could see all her ribs as well even though we were feeding her 3+ cups a day of high quality food. When they're growing so quickly it can sometimes be hard to keep the weight on. The good news is that usually this period of being too skinny doesn't last long...I remember with our girl it would only last a couple weeks. If you're worried you could always try free feeding him for a while and let him eat as much as he wants.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks lilyloo.

Base on everyone else's comments (and yours) I think I will just feed him a little more treats throughout the day. When I teach him stay, come, and go in your crate, crate I give him a treat


----------

